# Je veux pas être une caution



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

Un de mes fils, 24 ans, veut louer un apart. avec sa copine. Mon fils travaille en CDI, mais sa copine n'a pas peur du travail mais elle l'effraye, comme dit la chanson. L'agence exige une caution morale (Locapass) et une caution physique (les parents ou la famille).

Connaissez-vous d'autres solutions que la caution des parents ?
Comment leur dire que de toute façon je suis viscéralement opposée à cette pratique de la caution, qui si elle devait  servir me ferait perdre à coup sûr ma maison ?

Bref, comment, et où, les envoyer chercher une signature de caution


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

Il n'y a pas de la famille autre qui pourrait aider ??

Sinon c'est bizarre surtout pour quelqu'un qui a un CDI ! 2 cautions ce n'est pas rien


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

2 cautions ? 

Tu penses à la famille de la copine ? C'est pas possible, elle n'a pas de famille. La caution ne peut donc pas être partagé en deux.
Et si moi je veux pas être caution, je me vois mal les envoyer chez les grands parents ou les tontons


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Et ta caution te ferait perdre ta maison ?


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

Si je dois jouer mon rôle de caution, à savoir, si ils ne peuvent pas payer pendant plusieurs mois le loyer de 700 , je fais comment pour vivre ? Je n'ai pas les moyens d'assumer une telle somme en plus de mes charges.


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Si je dois jouer mon rôle de caution, à savoir, si ils ne peuvent pas payer pendant plusieurs mois le loyer de 700 , je fais comment pour vivre ? Je n'ai pas les moyens d'assumer une telle somme en plus de mes charges.



ba tu devrais avoir une caution aussi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Dans ce cas-l&#224;, l'explication est toute trouv&#233;e : la banque ne voudra pas de ta caution solidaire, puisque tu n'as pas les moyens de l'assumer&#8230;


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ba tu devrais avoir une caution aussi



Comme tu es une personne "physique", ça te dit d'être ma caution ET la caution du fiston ?


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323686 a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas-là, l'explication est toute trouvée : la banque ne voudra pas de ta caution solidaire, puisque tu n'as pas les moyens de l'assumer



C'est pas avec une banque que se signe cette caution, c'est avec une Agence de location. Eux, je leur conviens très bien : je suis propriétaire de ma maison - y'a qu'à se servir


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

A mon avis, si l'agence exige une caution alors que le fiston est en CDI, c'est qu'il y a un probl&#232;me quelque part. Il vaut mieux chercher un autre appart, et surtout une autre agence.


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Si je dois jouer mon rôle de caution, à savoir, si ils ne peuvent pas payer pendant plusieurs mois le loyer de 700 , je fais comment pour vivre ? Je n'ai pas les moyens d'assumer une telle somme en plus de mes charges.




heu...a priori, même si c'est fait pour ça, il y a de fortes chances que le loyer soit payé, nan?
Pour les demandes de caution, les agences demandent généralement des fiches de salaire ou l'avis d'imposition, sans pour autant se préoccuper de savoir si ces personnes qui se portent caution ne sont pas par ailleurs endettées.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Dans tous les cas, si il faut une caution, c'est que le loyer doit d&#233;passer le tiers d'endettement&#8230; va falloir renoncer &#224; l'aile droite de Chenonceau


----------



## vleroy (5 Juillet 2007)

Ton fils a les moyens d'assumer seul le loyer? Si oui, et que tu n'as pas de pb avec lui, je vois pas où il y a problème.


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> A mon avis, si l'agence exige une caution alors que le fiston est en CDI, c'est qu'il y a un problème quelque part. Il vaut mieux chercher un autre appart, et surtout une autre agence.



Ben, tu vois, tu me rassures. Je comprends pas pourquoi il faut une caution alors qu'avec leurs revenus ils peuvent payer leur loyer, si, bien sûr, ils ne se retrouvent pas au chômage.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Ton fils a les moyens d'assumer seul le loyer? Si oui, et que tu n'as pas de pb avec lui, je vois pas o&#249; il y a probl&#232;me.




Relis l'&#233;nonc&#233; du probl&#232;me !

Le petit &#224; une concubine qui ne travaille pas&#8230; potentiellement, il n'a donc m&#234;me pas les moyens de s'acheter du pain


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323698 a dit:
			
		

> Dans tous les cas, si il faut une caution, c'est que le loyer doit dépasser le tiers d'endettement va falloir renoncer à l'aile droite de Chenonceau



Tu me donnes une idée !
Ah, ils veulent ma caution ! Ok, mais pour réfléchir je veux des chiffres. Parce que je sais pas exactement quels sont leurs revenus mensuels, et si ça se trouve je vais perdre TOUT mon château !


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Juillet 2007)

Ces histoires de caution, c'est pas loin d'&#234;tre du terrorisme.

Au moindre p&#233;pin, on commence par saisir les biens des personnes qui se portent caution, et apr&#232;s on discute. Situation extr&#234;me contre laquelle m&#234;me le locataire est prot&#233;g&#233; par la loi.

A ce tarif-l&#224;, si tu es propri&#233;taire, tu prendrais infiniment moins de risque en louant le logement &#224; ton nom, et en y mettant ton fils et sa copine. Tu pourrais pr&#233;senter des garanties sans te porter caution, et ton bien serait alors prot&#233;g&#233; contre les vell&#233;it&#233;s d'un bailleur &#233;ventuellement malhonn&#234;te ou peu scrupuleux.


Les marchands de sommeil d&#233;passent les bornes (voir ici une situation &#224; peine caricatur&#233;s). Il est bien connu qu'on ne pr&#234;te qu'aux riches... bient&#244;t on ne louera plus qu'aux propri&#233;taires.


----------



## vleroy (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323708 a dit:
			
		

> Relis l'énoncé du problème !
> 
> Le petit à une concubine qui ne travaille pas potentiellement, il n'a donc même pas les moyens de s'acheter du pain



il est en CDI (dans l'énoncé du problème). A mon époque cela voulait dire qu'il travaille 
il doit donc pouvoir encore s'acheter un quignon de pain...


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Les marchands de sommeil dépassent les bornes (voir ici une situation à peine caricaturés). Il est bien connu qu'on ne prête qu'aux riches... bientôt on ne louera plus qu'aux propriétaires.


 

Et comme dirait Arthus de Poulignac dans Jet Set : "Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les pauvres n'ont pas d'argent ; ils n'ont qu'à en acheter".....


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Ben, tu vois, tu me rassures. Je comprends pas pourquoi il faut une caution alors qu'avec leurs revenus ils peuvent payer leur loyer, si, bien sûr, ils ne se retrouvent pas au chômage.



Ba voilà, c'est tout bête. Trois personnes demandent le même appart. Il faut faire un choix. Certains propriétaires font un choix pour "minimiser" les "risques" ou maximiser le profit suivant le point de vue. Du coup, même si c'est abusif ou absurde, ils n'hésitent pas à transmettre ce genre d'objectifs aux agences qui font le boulot.
Ceci n'est absolument pas rare, bien au contraire


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

Et tu comptes aussi te porter caution pour le crédit de sa future voiture ?

A mon avis, il s'agit d'une demande excessive de l'agence. Je sais bien que certaines craignent les impayés et veulent prendre des précautions, mais là c'est franchement excessif. Manifestement, l'agence ne veut pas assumer les risques de son activité commerciale.

Je n'ai jamais vu une situation pareille.

A ta place, je refuserais de m'embarquer dans un truc pareil, cela me parait totalement injustifié. Encore une fois, il vaut mieux chercher une autre agence.


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> bientôt on ne louera plus qu'aux propriétaires.



C'est totalement vrai ce que tu dis.
L'idée de louer moi même un apart. n'est pas envisageable, mon loustic de fils a un frère. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et tu comptes aussi te porter caution pour le cr&#233;dit de sa future voiture ?
> 
> A mon avis, il s'agit d'une demande excessive de l'agence. Je sais bien que certaines craignent les impay&#233;s et veulent prendre des pr&#233;cautions, mais l&#224; c'est franchement excessif. Manifestement, l'agence ne veut pas assumer les risques de son activit&#233; commerciale.
> 
> ...




injustifi&#233;, abusif, oui.

in&#233;dit, &#231;a non. Tout d&#233;pend o&#249; t'habites et o&#249; tu cherches.

Et franchement, des fois, t'as pas trop le choix.


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> C'est totalement vrai ce que tu dis.
> L'idée de louer moi même un apart. n'est pas envisageable, mon loustic de fils a un frère. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


 

tu veux parler d'un conflit international en prévision ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> il est en CDI (dans l'énoncé du problème). A mon époque cela voulait dire qu'il travaille
> il doit donc pouvoir encore s'acheter un quignon de pain...


T'as pas bien compris le sens de ma remarque je crois  Mais c'est pas grave

D'un autre côté, les mômes, ça coûte cher. Je songe à fusionner ton sujet et celui de Khyu


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> C'est totalement vrai ce que tu dis.
> L'idée de louer moi même un apart. n'est pas envisageable, mon loustic de fils a un frère. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?



ba l'frerot il peut se porter caution aussi, ya pas de limites, plus on est nombreux, mieux c'est


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> injustifié, abusif, oui.
> 
> inédit, ça non. Tout dépend où t'habites et où tu cherches.
> 
> Et franchement, des fois, t'as pas trop le choix.



Tu as certainement raison. Dans certains endroits, la pression immobilière est très forte.

Mais on ne peut pas dire que ce soit vraiment courant, loin de là.


Bon , sinon il y a toujours moyen de regarder du coté des logements subventionnés (bon, ça va, ne riez pas :rateau.


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323698 a dit:
			
		

> Dans tous les cas, si il faut une caution, c'est que le loyer doit dépasser le tiers d'endettement va falloir renoncer à l'aile droite de Chenonceau



Tu sais, pour notre appart actuel, en dépit de mon CDI, du statut dinterne de ma femme, de notre absence de dette et du loyer représentant moins de 30% de nos salaires, il avait fallu une caution quand même :sick:


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> tu veux parler d'un conflit international en prévision ?



Ouai, le chateau, la chasse privée, le jet, ils vont tout me bouffer je te dis :rateau:




			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4323721 a dit:
			
		

> TD'un autre côté, les mômes, ça coûte cher. Je songe à fusionner ton sujet et celui de Khyu



C'est pas la peine, moisje sais comment on fait les enfants. Ce que je sais pas c'est comment on fait pour se débarrasser d'eux quand ils grandissent


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> C'est pas la peine, moisje sais comment on fait les enfants. Ce que je sais pas c'est comment on fait pour se débarrasser d'eux quand ils grandissent


 
Regarde "Tanguy" il y a plein de bonnes idées


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Ce que je sais pas c'est comment on fait pour se débarrasser d'eux quand ils grandissent



On les pousse à acheter un logement, comme ça pas de caution.


----------



## JPTK (5 Juillet 2007)

Moi je veux bien me porter cossion


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as certainement raison. Dans certains endroits, la pression immobili&#232;re est tr&#232;s forte.
> 
> Mais on ne peut pas dire que ce soit vraiment courant, loin de l&#224;.



5 apparts lou&#233;s (Lyon et Paris) 5 fois demandes de caution, toujours certainement injustifi&#233;es, mais parfois totalement absurdes. Alors bon, j'ai le sentiment que c'est quand m&#234;me assez r&#233;pandu, vois-tu. Et partout autour de moi, les histoires se multiplient. 

Le summum &#233;tait lors d'une colocation &#224; 4 &#224; Lyon. On gagnait ensemble l'&#233;quivalent de 7 fois le loyer, mais il a quand m&#234;me fallu aller chercher papamaman * 4...(d'ailleurs, au final, je pense qu'on gagnait plus que les cautions  )


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Juillet 2007)

La caution peut &#234;tre aussi un instrument de pression.

J'en ai vu qui, voulant &#233;jecter les locataires, se contentaient de ne pas encaisser les loyers et pr&#233;textaient qu'on "refusait" de les leur verser (avec lettres de relance, responsable d'agence injoignable et tout le tintouin). La personne qui s'est port&#233;e caution, et qui voit d&#233;barquer chez elle les huissiers, est g&#233;n&#233;ralement assez encline &#224; inciter les locataire &#224; d&#233;guerpir, comme on le lui sugg&#232;re gentiment. Et dans une telle situation, impossible de faire valoir sa bonne foi : l'extr&#234;me lenteur de la Justice ne peut pas s'opposer &#224; une proc&#233;dure exp&#233;ditive et bien r&#233;gl&#233;e.


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi je veux bien me porter cossion



Faudrait déjà que tu sortes de l'HP.


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> On les pousse à acheter un logement, comme ça pas de caution.



Là, j'applaudis des  deux mains.
C'est exactement ce que je leur ai dit. Faites des économies, un PEL et acheter un logement. Avec le crédit + une hypothèque, tu vois pas que les banques demandent une caution :mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> On les pousse &#224; acheter un logement, comme &#231;a pas de caution.



&#199;a c'est une bonne solution  !


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Là, j'applaudis des  deux mains.
> C'est exactement ce que je leur ai dit. Faites des économies, un PEL et acheter un logement. Avec le crédit + une hypothèque, tu vois pas que les banques demandent une caution :mouais:



Ba ouais, vive la France des propriétaire. Et puis après, ils pourront exiger des cautions des autres à qui ils loueront


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2007)

Sinon, le camping c'est pas mal... on a un beau mois de novembre


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça c'est une bonne solution  !



6215/m2 Paris 12ème. Miaaaaam :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> Tu sais, pour notre appart actuel, en dépit de mon CDI, du statut dinterne de ma femme, de notre absence de dette et du loyer représentant moins de 30% de nos salaires, il avait fallu une caution quand même :sick:


Alors, &#231;a, c'est abusif  Et &#224; la limite de la l&#233;galit&#233;&#8230;


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2007)

Tout le monde n'habite pas Paris


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Ouai, le chateau, la chasse privée, le jet, ils vont tout me bouffer je te dis :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&#199;a, &#231;a prouve que tu ne savais pas qu'il ne fallait pas en faire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> La caution peut &#234;tre aussi un instrument de pression.
> 
> J'en ai vu qui, voulant &#233;jecter les locataires, se contentaient de ne pas encaisser les loyers et pr&#233;textaient qu'on "refusait" de les leur verser (avec lettres de relance, responsable d'agence injoignable et tout le tintouin). La personne qui s'est port&#233;e caution, et qui voit d&#233;barquer chez elle les huissiers, est g&#233;n&#233;ralement assez encline &#224; inciter les locataire &#224; d&#233;guerpir, comme on le lui sugg&#232;re gentiment. Et dans une telle situation, impossible de faire valoir sa bonne foi : l'extr&#234;me lenteur de la Justice ne peut pas s'opposer &#224; une proc&#233;dure exp&#233;ditive et bien r&#233;gl&#233;e.


Tu lis trop "D&#233;tective", toi&#8230;


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Et partout autour de moi, les histoires se multiplient.




Voilà; autour de toi. Je pourrais dire l'inverse. 

Mais bon, c'est clair que c'est une  politique de certaines agences afin de minimiser les risques.

C'est fou le nombre de gens qui, dans certaines régions, travaillent et en sont arrivés à vivre dans des logements insalubres ou dans des campings.

A quand les parcs locatifs cotés en Bourse ? 

Je pense qu'arriver à un certain point, il vaut mieux acheter son logement.


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323750 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ça, c'est abusif  Et à la limite de la légalité



 ouais mais jmen fous je vais bientôt être endetté jusquau cou _tout ça pour pouvoir organiser des bbq _


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323758 a dit:
			
		

> Tu lis trop "D&#233;tective", toi&#8230;


Non, malheureusement. Histoire v&#233;cue par l'un de mes anciens voisins... on peut parfois tomber sur des crapules.


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'ai toujours du avoir une caution pour mes 3 apparts, mes parents se sont portées caution, même s'il n'y avait aucun risque que je ne paye pas.

Je comprend pas trop ton refus catégorique la dessus. Sans cette toute petite aide de mes parents, je n'aurais jamais pu prendre mon indépendance. Et jamais ils n'ont du payer pour moi.


Ils étaient caution pour ma soeur et ma grand mère en même temps.


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2007)

Non, mais qu'un loueur demande une caution, ok, c'est son droit.

Par contre qu'il demande en plus de la caution LocaPass une caution solidaire d'une personne physique est &#224; la limite abusif.

Sauf, si la caution exig&#233;e exc&#232;de le plafond de LocaPass.
(je ne connais pas sur le bout des doigts, mais il y a peut &#234;tre un truc dans le genre)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> ouais mais jmen fous je vais bientôt être endetté jusquau cou _tout ça pour pouvoir organiser des bbq _


Quoi ??? Tu entres dans le capital de MTM ????


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4323771 a dit:
			
		

> jamais ils n'ont du payer pour moi



Tout c'est donc bien passé. C'est bien. Mais si tu avais eu des difficultés financières tout le monde aurait eu des problèmes.
Pourquoi je veux pas être caution ? C'est parce que je suis une grande égoïste sans doute. Ma maison, ça m'a pris 15 ans pour la payer et il y a eu des moments où ce n'était pas facile d'assurer les traites.  Alors prendre le risque de la mettre en jeu, ben je dis non


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Sinon, le camping c'est pas mal... on a un beau mois de novembre



Je me faisais la même réflexion 




Y'a plus rien d'abusif sur le marché du logement malheureusement..


----------



## yvos (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Tout c'est donc bien passé. C'est bien. Mais si tu avais eu des difficultés financières tout le monde aurait eu des problèmes.
> Pourquoi je veux pas être caution ? C'est parce que je suis une grande égoïste sans doute. Ma maison, ça m'a pris 15 ans pour la payer et il y a eu des moments où ce n'était pas facile d'assurer les traites.  Alors prendre le risque de la mettre en jeu, ben je dis non




remarque, si tu veux pas prendre de risque pour ton fils, il n'y a pas de raison qu'une agence véreuse en fasse plus.


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

Est-ce que les autres agences locales ont la même politique ? 

Sinon, effectivement, cela va devenir problématique...


----------



## boddy (5 Juillet 2007)

Sur Lyon et sa banlieue, je pense pas que ce soit des tendres


----------



## elKBron (5 Juillet 2007)

regarde ICI

et ton fils devrait voir son patron et lui parler du *1&#37; patronal
*
en esp&#233;rant que la situation se d&#233;bloque



edith : sur Lyon, nous sommes tr&#232;s tendres. Faut juste aimer les coup de battes et de rangeos clout&#233;es


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Un de mes fils, 24 ans, veut louer un apart. avec sa copine. Mon fils travaille en CDI, mais sa copine n'a pas peur du travail mais elle l'effraye



D'un autre côté, avec un mec qui bosse et un beau père plein aux as, pourquoi irait-elle bosser ?!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Sur Lyon et sa banlieue, je pense pas que ce soit des tendres


Ah nous y sommes !

C'est peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me l&#224; que c'est le pire !!!! C'est le climat lyonnais &#231;a, s&#251;rement. D&#232;s la naissance, les petits qui plus tard seront propri&#233;taires ou agents immobiliers sont d&#233;tect&#233; aux dents qu'il faut leur limer &#224; partir de la deuxi&#232;me heure&#8230;

C'est terrible &#231;a  Moi, pour mes m&#244;mes, je pense a priori que je pourrais aller jusqu'&#224; sacrifier mon confort, voire ma s&#233;curit&#233; personnelle. S&#251;rement parce que mes parents en ont fait autant pour moi  Et pourtant, il n'y a pas grand monde qui aurait pari&#233; sur moi 

Enfin bon&#8230; Tout est une question de point de vue, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, avec un mec qui bosse et un beau père plein aux as, pourquoi irait-elle bosser ?!


C'est une belle-m&#232;re ! Suit un peu bordel ! :mouais:


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323831 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une belle-mère ! Suit un peu bordel ! :mouais:




Ca ne change rien à la situation ! 

Si j'étais une nana, j'épouserai Minou, et je me ferais entretenir. Et crac, j'oublierais de prendre ma pillule.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

C'est bien ce que je disais, faut fusionner les deux fils et que je m'en d&#233;sabonne !


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323831 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une belle-m&#232;re ! Suit un peu bordel ! :mouais:



Une blondasse fonctionnaire je parie..


(Quoique.. ces fonctionnaires qu'on d&#233;nonce tant, sont ador&#233;s par les propri&#233;taires..)


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

Oh oui ! Un seul fil ! Avec une modération _à priori_ !


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oh oui ! Un seul fil ! Avec une modération _à priori_ !




a priori


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Tout c'est donc bien pass&#233;. C'est bien. Mais si tu avais eu des difficult&#233;s financi&#232;res tout le monde aurait eu des probl&#232;mes.
> Pourquoi je veux pas &#234;tre caution ? C'est parce que je suis une grande &#233;go&#239;ste sans doute. Ma maison, &#231;a m'a pris 15 ans pour la payer et il y a eu des moments o&#249; ce n'&#233;tait pas facile d'assurer les traites.  Alors prendre le risque de la mettre en jeu, ben je dis non



A mon humble avis, le mieux que t'es a faire :

- Virer tes enfants de chez toi, si ce n'est pas fait. C'est rien que des morpions qui te suce (non moquette ne t'emballe pas) la moelle. Mais surtout, ne leur parle plus, ne les voit plus, ils seraient capable de te demander du feu pour leur clope 
- Faire toutes les d&#233;marches possibles pour minimiser l'h&#233;ritage que tu laisseras a tes enfants. C'est vrai, y'a pas de raisons qu'ils r&#233;cup&#232;rent le fruit de ton travail. Donne le peu de pognon que tu as pour une association qui fera bien chier tes enfants, "Les mangeurs de boudins" notamment, une assoc qui sert a rien, et qu'&#224; une activit&#233; ridicule. En plus les resto du coeur ca serait pas dans ta ligne de conduite.
- Mettre l'argent liquide dans une cassette ferm&#233; &#224; l'aide d'un cadenas, elle m&#234;me planqu&#233;e dans le jardin, sous le rhododendron, pr&#232;s de la fausse fontaine en pierre.
- Tuer ton fils et faire dispara&#238;tre le corps. Comme &#231;a il ne te co&#251;tera plus rien. Les parents du p'tit gr&#233;gory sont tr&#232;s content de cette formule en tout cas 



PS : Ah oui, si j'avais eu un probl&#232;me financier, caution ou non, mes parents auraient &#233;t&#233; les premiers a chercher &#224; m'aider, comme moi j'ai pu (nan mais t'imagines la veine pour eux ?? Un gosse qui file du pognon a ses vieux !! on aura tout vu) les aider &#224; un moment donn&#233;. Peux &#234;tre parce que l'on s'aime finalement.


PS : Ah merde, faut que j'appelle le FISC, mon p&#232;re me doit encore 20 euros. C'est scandaleux


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oh oui ! Un seul fil ! Avec une mod&#233;ration _&#224; priori_ !




:love:


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> a priori



Casse-*******s en plus ! Tous les défauts !


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4323852 a dit:
			
		

> A mon humble avis, le mieux que t'es a faire (...)



Oui et dès qu'ils ont un enfant, tu claques en loucedé le beignet du chiare et tu vas exhiber les bleus à l'assistante sociale !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4323852 a dit:
			
		

> PS : Ah oui, si j'avais eu un probl&#232;me financier, caution ou non, mes parents auraient &#233;t&#233; les premiers a chercher &#224; m'aider, comme moi j'ai pu (nan mais t'imagines la veine pour eux ?? Un gosse qui file du pognon a ses vieux !! on aura tout vu) les aider &#224; un moment donn&#233;. Peux &#234;tre parce que l'on s'aime finalement.
> 
> 
> PS : Ah merde, faut que j'appelle le FISC, mon p&#232;re me doit encore 20 euros. C'est scandaleux


tssssss tsssssss tsssssssss amour et argent font jamais bon m&#233;nage. tu aimes ton fiston ? alors donne lui rien !


----------



## dmo95 (5 Juillet 2007)

C'est limite je trouve d'être proprétaire et de ne pas vouloir aider son fils... c'est dans l'hypothese ou ils n'y arriveraient pas,et par conséquent une faible probabilité !! Si tu as peur qu'ils ne puissent pas sortir 700e en plus de tous le reste et bien trouve leur un logement sociaux, ce qui n'est chose facile !


----------



## elKBron (5 Juillet 2007)

le pote que j'hébergeait et qui m a causé tant de soucis est parti hier. 

j'ai donc un placard à balai à louer pour jeune couple voulant enfant très rapidement 
pas de caution demandée


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Un de mes fils, 24 ans, veut louer un apart. avec sa copine. Mon fils travaille en CDI, mais sa copine n'a pas peur du travail mais elle l'effraye, comme dit la chanson. L'agence exige une caution morale (Locapass) et une caution physique (les parents ou la famille).
> 
> Connaissez-vous d'autres solutions que la caution des parents ?
> Comment leur dire que de toute façon je suis viscéralement opposée à cette pratique de la caution, qui si elle devait  servir me ferait perdre à coup sûr ma maison ?
> ...




Et le loca-pass n'est pas suffisant ? C'est étrange. Loca-Pass est proposé par des organismes qui s'engagent à payer à la place du bailleur, pour la caution (pas pour le loyer, évidemment). Avec ça, le locataire a la certitude de recevoir sa caution. Je ne vois donc pas où est le problème. Et demander deux garants, est-ce bien légal ?


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui et dès qu'ils ont un enfant, tu claques en loucedé le beignet du chiare et tu vas exhiber les bleus à l'assistante sociale !



Si possible en accusant la femme de ménage, au préalable bien choisi pour ses facultés limitées


----------



## Nexka (6 Juillet 2007)

Je suis assez d'accord avec Bassou, moi non plus je comprend pas que tu veuilles pas te porter caution pour ton propre fils  

Si il a des probléme d'argent, il t'en parlera non? Tu pourras toujours lui avancer l'argent du loyer le temps que ça se régle, ou lui demander de rendre l'appartement et le prendre chez toi, vous vous entendez bien non? C'est pas un méchant qui veut rien que embéter sa maman si?  

Ou alors tu sais déjà que c'est un branleur à qui tu peux pas faire confiance, dans ce cas je comprend un peu ton hésitation...


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec Bassou, moi non plus je comprend pas que tu veuilles pas te porter caution pour ton propre fils
> 
> Si il a des probl&#233;me d'argent, il t'en parlera non? ...


Moi je comprends tout-&#224;-fait qu'il tique quand on lui demande d'*engager d&#233;mesur&#233;ment ses biens* alors m&#234;me qu'il *existe d&#233;j&#224; une garantie* Loca-Pass. _(nb: je ne sais pas si la loi a chang&#233; depuis, mais quand j'y &#233;tais encore confront&#233;, le recouvrement &#233;tait une proc&#233;dure exp&#233;ditive et sans recours. cela a peut-&#234;tre &#233;volu&#233; ?)_

Une caution peut tr&#232;s bien mal tourner, et pour cela il n'est pas n&#233;cessaire que le fiston ait un probl&#232;me d'argent ou qu'il oublie de payer les loyers, comme je l'ai rappel&#233; plus haut (inutile de vous dire que dans le cas d&#233;crit, les sommes perdues au final &#233;taient bien plus &#233;lev&#233;s que les loyers d&#251;s, et l'auraient &#233;t&#233; quelque soit la proc&#233;dure engag&#233;e).

Pour avoir &#233;t&#233; &#224; de nombreuses reprises confront&#233;s &#224; des agences immobili&#232;res de vente et de gestion de parc locatif sur la r&#233;gion parisienne, mes voisins, mes amis et moi-m&#234;me pouvons t&#233;moigner que dans plus du tiers des cas, nous sommes tomb&#233;s sur des professionnels peu scrupuleux (pratiques commerciales abusives, intimidations, tromperie) ou carr&#233;ment malhonn&#234;tes (tentative d'extorsion, violation de domicile, racket, escroquerie, faux et usage). Pour dire &#224; quel point ce n'est pas un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne marginal, c'est que cela repr&#233;sente pour moi seul plus d'une cinquantaine d'agences approch&#233;es sur une p&#233;riode de 20 ans, quand j'&#233;tais locataire, propri&#233;taire ou en recherche de logement. Ces professionnels sont bien &#233;videmment assez malins (ou assez bien entour&#233;s  de notables) pour ne pas &#234;tre inqui&#233;t&#233;s.

Notre ami a donc quelques justes raisons de s'inqui&#233;ter d'une exigeance qui, m&#234;me si elle est tr&#232;s r&#233;pandue, n'en reste pas moins assez souvent abusive.


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

sans compter que la caution est attach&#233;e au bail et pas aux personnes.

Exemple, fiston et ch&#233;rie ne sont pas mari&#233;s et le bail porte sur leurs deux t&#234;tes, fiston se chamaille et s'en va, ch&#233;rie trouve un nouveau fiston ou une colocataire qui appara&#238;t sur le bail par un avenant&#8230;

Eh bien papa sera toujours caution de la ch&#233;rie et du nouveau fiston 

Le seul moyen de se lib&#233;rer de cette caution &#233;tant de rompre le bail, pour en faire un nouveau ce qui n'est pas toujours une affaire tr&#232;s ais&#233;e&#8230;


----------



## boddy (6 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Moi je comprends tout-à-fait qu'il tique quand on lui demande d'*engager démesurément ses biens* alors même qu'il *existe déjà une garantie* Loca-Pass. _(nb: je ne sais pas si la loi a changé depuis, mais quand j'y étais encore confronté, le recouvrement était une procédure expéditive et sans recours. cela a peut-être évolué ?)_
> 
> Une caution peut très bien mal tourner, et pour cela il n'est pas nécessaire que le fiston ait un problème d'argent ou qu'il oublie de payer les loyers, comme je l'ai rappelé plus haut (inutile de vous dire que dans le cas décrit, les sommes perdues au final étaient bien plus élevés que les loyers dûs, et l'auraient été quelque soit la procédure engagée).
> 
> ...





starmac a dit:


> sans compter que la caution est attachée au bail et pas aux personnes.
> 
> Exemple, fiston et chérie ne sont pas mariés et le bail porte sur leurs deux têtes, fiston se chamaille et s'en va, chérie trouve un nouveau fiston ou une colocataire qui apparaît sur le bail par un avenant
> 
> ...



Vous avez compris le pourquoi de mes interrogations.


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, avec tout le temps qu'on passe &#224; causer&#8230;

Il lui est pas pass&#233; sous le nez cet appartement ?


----------



## boddy (6 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, avec tout le temps qu'on passe &#224; causer&#8230;
> 
> Il lui est pas pass&#233; sous le nez cet appartement ?



Oui. Pour les raisons que tu donnes, ainsi que PA5CAL et malgr&#233; leurs visites journali&#232;res cette semaine.
Ce que je n'ai pas pr&#233;cis&#233;, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas &#224; la rue, ils ont d&#233;j&#224; un apart. et c'est le cas de figure que tu d&#233;cris : ch&#233;rie a un petit gar&#231;on de 2 ans et un bail dont la caution est son ancien ch&#233;ri (le papa du petit). Ce qui veut dire que fiston vit avec ch&#233;rie et le petitou et que c'est son ex qui cautionne  leur nid d'amour.

Les tourtereaux sont revenus &#224; des id&#233;es plus r&#233;alistes : ils vont essay&#233; de faire des &#233;conomies pour acheter un logement.


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Ce qui veut dire que fiston vit avec chérie et le petitou et que c'est son ex qui cautionne  leur nid d'amour.



Et il ne veut pas être caution de leur nouvel appartement ? Quel rat !


----------



## boddy (6 Juillet 2007)

Je comprends pas pourquoi moi non plus. On dirait qu'il aime pas fiston


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Ne pas vouloir se porter caution pour ton fils serait ne pas l'aimer ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2007)

Faut les abandonner &#224; la naissance les m&#244;mes, &#231;a co&#251;te moins cher, et pas besoin d'&#234;tre caution un jour.

C'est vrai quoi, manquerais plus qu'on demande aux parents d'&#234;tre responsable de leur enfant mineur aussi !



Franchement ? Z'arrivez a croire &#224; ce que vous &#233;crivez ?
"Engager d&#233;mesur&#233;ment ses biens pour une caution"&#8230; C'est le Louvre ou le ch&#226;teau de Versailles que vos enfants louent ?

Dans le pire des cas de difficult&#233;es financi&#232;res, y'a toujours la r&#233;siliation de bail, qui prend aller, au pire 3 mois de loyer et apr&#232;s c'est fini.

3 mois de loyer ou vous n'&#234;tes que caution, vous voulez me faire croire que ca vous oblige a vendre maison, chien, enfants et faire le trottoir ?



mouhahahahha, pardon mais c'est ridicule.

J'pr&#233;f&#233;rais encore l'argument de l'&#233;go&#239;sme.


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juillet 2007)

Donc, une fois qu'on a fait des bébés (encore faut-il savoir comment, voire pourquoi), les dits bébés grandissent (ce que j'ignorais). Une fois grandis en âge et en sagesse (si possible), il faut les loger (ce dont je n'avais pas idée). Et là, il faut se porter caution (à ce propos, mon ignorance est grande). Et une fois s'être porté caution, la ruine nous guette. La vie avec bébés (qui grandissent) est bien plus compliquée et bien plus périlleuse que je ne le pensais


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Et heureusement que macG est l&#224; pour nous &#233;clairer sur les dangers de cette maladie de la procr&#233;ation ! Les gens se gardent bien d'en avertir leurs prochains&#8230;


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Donc, une fois qu'on a fait des bébés (encore faut-il savoir comment, voire pourquoi), les dits bébés grandissent (ce que j'ignorais). Une fois grandis en âge et en sagesse (si possible), il faut les loger (ce dont je n'avais pas idée). Et là, il faut se porter caution (à ce propos, mon ignorance est grande). Et une fois s'être porté caution, la ruine nous guette. La vie avec bébés (qui grandissent) est bien plus compliquée et bien plus périlleuse que je ne le pensais




ah merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre je viens tout juste d'en confectionner un!!!!!!!! :afraid:

j'suis foutu!  

zauriez pas pu faire ces deux fils il y a 9 mois et 15 jours?!!


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ah merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre je viens tout juste d'en confectionner un!!!!!!!! :afraid:
> 
> j'suis foutu!
> 
> zauriez pas pu faire ces deux fils il y a 9 mois et 15 jours?!!



que des solutions à trouver.


mort subite du nourrisson ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ah merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre je viens tout juste d'en confectionner un!!!!!!!! :afraid:
> 
> j'suis foutu!
> 
> zauriez pas pu faire ces deux fils il y a 9 mois et 15 jours?!!


Ben t'es pas dans la merde, tiens&#8230; Le spectre de la caution solidaire va hanter tes nuits ! Tu vas vivre les pires cauchemars !!! Perdre ton logis. Perdre ta carte bleue. Perdre ta respectabilit&#233;. Perdre tes familles de sang et de c&#339;ur. Ton chien va te mordre. Ton chat va d&#233;terrer tes b&#233;gonias. Tes voisins vont tondre leur pelouse le dimanche. Tu vas perdre ton billet de tierc&#233; gagnant dans l'ordre dans la 5&#232;me. Tu vas subir des kernel panics &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition.

J'ai mal  au dedans de mon petit c&#339;ur pour toi :affraid:

Pourvu qu'en plus tu ne sois pas allergique &#224; l'alcool, il te restera peut-&#234;tre un espoir ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324444 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es pas dans la merde, tiens Le spectre de la caution solidaire va hanter tes nuits ! Tu vas vivre les pires cauchemars !!! Perdre ton logis. Perdre ta carte bleue. Perdre ta respectabilité. Perdre tes familles de sang et de cur. Ton chien va te mordre. Ton chat va déterrer tes bégonias. Tes voisins vont tondre leur pelouse le dimanche. Tu vas perdre ton billet de tiercé gagnant dans l'ordre dans la 5ème. Tu vas subir des kernel panics à répétition.
> 
> J'ai mal  au dedans de mon petit cur pour toi :affraid:
> 
> Pourvu qu'en plus tu ne sois pas allergique à l'alcool, il te restera peut-être un espoir ?


Il ne reste plus que la bière de _luxe_...


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324444 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es pas dans la merde, tiens Le spectre de la caution solidaire va hanter tes nuits ! Tu vas vivre les pires cauchemars !!! Perdre ton logis. Perdre ta carte bleue. Perdre ta respectabilité. Perdre tes familles de sang et de cur. Ton chien va te mordre. Ton chat va déterrer tes bégonias. Tes voisins vont tondre leur pelouse le dimanche. Tu vas perdre ton billet de tiercé gagnant dans l'ordre dans la 5ème. Tu vas subir des kernel panics à répétition.
> 
> J'ai mal  au dedans de mon petit cur pour toi :affraid:
> 
> Pourvu qu'en plus tu ne sois pas allergique à l'alcool, il te restera peut-être un espoir ?



Putain ca fait flipper :affraid:

Finalement, j'en veux plus des gosses moi non plus. Et je parlerais plus jamais a ma nièce.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Il ne reste plus que la bi&#232;re de _luxe_...



Ah&#8230; J'avais oubli&#233; un pan du cauchemar


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324454 a dit:
			
		

> Ah&#8230; J'avais oubli&#233; un pan du cauchemar


Et aller, le week-end,  dans des bleds improbables, peupl&#233;s de gens bizarres; tout &#231;a pour &#233;chapper &#224; ses rejetons.... 
"Ce week-end ?!... An nan, je travaille ch&#233;rie !"....


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324444 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es pas dans la merde, tiens Le spectre de la caution solidaire va hanter tes nuits ! Tu vas vivre les pires cauchemars !!! Perdre ton logis. Perdre ta carte bleue. Perdre ta respectabilité. Perdre tes familles de sang et de cur. Ton chien va te mordre. Ton chat va déterrer tes bégonias. Tes voisins vont tondre leur pelouse le dimanche. Tu vas perdre ton billet de tiercé gagnant dans l'ordre dans la 5ème. Tu vas subir des kernel panics à répétition.
> 
> J'ai mal  au dedans de mon petit cur pour toi :affraid:
> 
> Pourvu qu'en plus tu ne sois pas allergique à l'alcool, il te restera peut-être un espoir ?



Houla ! :afraid:

C'est à se demander s'il faut cautionner la procréation


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2007)

Mais heureusement dans tout &#231;a, il reste une possibilit&#233; :

Vivre propri&#233;taire d'une splendide maison Bouygues, dans un fantastique lotissement, ou toutes les maisons sont identiques, gr&#226;ce au super pr&#234;t contract&#233; sur 120 ans. Mais pas de chichi, on est proprio nous au moins !

Avoir le 4x4 (&#224; cr&#233;dit bien s&#251;r) &#233;quip&#233; du GPS et du support a journal sur le volant, parce que sans &#231;a, on est rien.
Ce 4x4 d'ailleurs que l'on conduira exclusivement en r&#233;gion parisienne pour aller du domicilie &#224; son travail, le majeur enfonc&#233; dans le nez a chercher ce qui peut s'y trouver.

Avoir aussi le z'home cin&#233;ma (cr&#233;dit fnac pour celui l&#224, qu'on a jamais compris comment ca se branchait, et pis de toutes fa&#231;on, la balance est faite comme un con, mais l&#224; n'est pas l'important. On a le z'home cin&#233;ma !

Et puis faire des enfants, parce que jouer a la poup&#233;e avec un vrai c'est 'achement plus rigolo. En revanche il faudra le laisser se d&#233;merder quand il sera grand. Bah ouais, notre bonheur est trop &#233;ph&#233;m&#232;re pour que m&#234;me lui ait le droit d'intenter a ce bonheur.

Manquerait plus qu'&#231;a ! Fumier de gamin !



Aaaaaaaah vivement ma maison Bouygues !


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2007)

l'oreillette bassou...
il te manque l'oreillette bt.

Mais on oublie toujours quelque chose quand on contracte un pr&#234;t...


----------



## stephaaanie (6 Juillet 2007)

_Caution qui tourne mal + Agence et propriétaire pourris :_

De 1998 à 2005 mon généreux géniteur s'est porté caution de mes 6 adresses. Jamais un pépin, sauf quand ma maisonnette s'est consumée un jour que j'étais au travail. Dégâts, franchise à payer, incapacité de continuer d'assumer seule les derniers loyers de l'année. Et paf, 3 loyers de suite à réclamer au papa. 

Et re-paf : en partant, un coup de fil de l'agence m'informe que tout indique que j'ai cassé moi-même cet énorme et détrempé mur de plâtre qui venait de s'effondrer, pile sous une fuite visible de la toiture vieillissante. Ils ont donc retenu un loyer supplémentaire sur la caution du pater, sans facture ni rien d'ailleurs... afin de construire un mur et calfeutrer les fuites. 
Et quand je râlais au téléphone, on me disait "soyez raisonnable, la maison n'est plus louable en l'état et le propriétaire a des traites à payer. Mettez-vous à sa place." 


Alors oui, ça peut mal finir ces affaires de location, Boddy a raison de se méfier.

Malgré tout, c'est encore la même personne qui s'est porté caution de ma récente adresse, c'est dire s'il a confiance en sa fille...:rateau: 
Bretagne, Lyon, Paris, même combat : pas de double ou triple caution, pas de logement.


----------



## boddy (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4324474 a dit:
			
		

> il faudra le laisser se démerder quand il sera grand.



A 2 ans près t'as l'âge de fiston 
Quand vous serez grands on vous laissera vous démerder 
En attendant, on cautionne ou on est des salauds :mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4324409 a dit:
			
		

> Franchement ? Z'arrivez a croire &#224; ce que vous &#233;crivez ?
> "Engager d&#233;mesur&#233;ment ses biens pour une caution"&#8230; C'est le Louvre ou le ch&#226;teau de Versailles que vos enfants louent ?
> 
> Dans le pire des cas de difficult&#233;es financi&#232;res, y'a toujours la r&#233;siliation de bail, qui prend aller, au pire 3 mois de loyer et apr&#232;s c'est fini.
> ...


Tout &#231;a c'est de la belle th&#233;orie, et tu ne semble pas avoir id&#233;e de ce que &#231;a peut impliquer dans les faits. Les cons&#233;quences peuvent d&#233;passer largement les sommes vis&#233;es, et "d&#233;mesur&#233;ment" est donc un terme qui convient tout-&#224;-fait dans ce cas.

De plus, concernant les biens, je ne parle pas n&#233;cessairement de la maison, mais de toutes les valeurs saisissables, &#224; commencer par l'argent. Les meubles et le toit ne suivent que si le compte en banque n'est pas suffisamment rempli.

Aux trois mois de loyer (pay&#233;s en double par ch&#232;ques, encaiss&#233;s par des tiers contre toute attente, dans le cas que j'exposais) s'ajoutent les frais d'huissier et autres frais divers, multipliables &#224; l'infini. Rajoute &#233;galement les frais d'avocat si tu tentes de te d&#233;fendre, avec au bout du compte bien peu de chance de rentrer dans tes frais car ces gens sont apparemment tout-&#224;-fait dans leur droit, ou alors intouchables (ces affaires bien huil&#233;es trouvent malheureusement des complicit&#233;s dans les mairies, les commissariats et les tribunaux). Je ne parle pas du d&#233;p&#244;t de garantie qui est sucr&#233; sous de faux pr&#233;textes.

Avec les habituels harc&#232;lements que pratiquent ces gens, &#231;a te fait au bout du compte une bonne ann&#233;e d'em...ts qui peuvent avoir des retentissements sur tes finances et ta sant&#233;. Et puis les locataires "expuls&#233;s" ne trouvent pas forc&#233;ment d'endroit o&#249; se reloger dans l'imm&#233;diat.

Le cautionnement est (&#233;tait ?) une faille b&#233;ante dans notre syst&#232;me l&#233;gislatif de protection, et beaucoup s'y sont d&#233;j&#224; fait prendre.


Mais bon, je r&#233;p&#232;te que &#231;a n'a rien de syst&#233;matique. C'est juste un risque, faible mais bien r&#233;el.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Pour beaucoup de personnes, il est normal de se porter caution pour ses enfants. &#199;a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faille pas faire attention, et choisir d'autres occasions, mais &#231;a veut dire qu'il ne faudrait pas commencer la discussion par "je ne veux pas &#234;tre caution"&#8230;

Finalement, je remets une partie de ce que j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; taire ce matin&#8230;

Un loyer de 700 euros. Si le fiston lui dit si il a des probl&#232;mes &#224; l'avance. Si il ne cache jamais qu'il ne peut pas payer le loyer. Au pire, si il rate un loyer et qu'il ne peut plus du tout payer, au maximum &#231;a fait 2800 euros de "dettes" (un mois rat&#233;, et les 3 mois du pr&#233;avis et &#231;a encore les 3 mois, c'est contournable, et r&#233;duit potentiellement par le fait que la caution peut-&#234;tre r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e). On ne perd pas tous ses biens pour 2800 euros. Sa vie ne s'effondre pas ! Et on n'est pas expuls&#233;, ni encore moins lapid&#233; sur la place publique pour &#231;a, fut-ce par un banquier, un bailleur ou un huissier. Il y a des mesures pr&#233;alables de toutes fa&#231;ons. Des &#233;ch&#233;anciers. Et le petit ne va pas rester toute sa vie sans ressources, il a bien r&#233;ussi &#224; obtenir un CDI une fois&#8230;

Et avant que l'huissier n'arrive, il me semble qu'il y a bien des &#233;tapes quand on est vigilant&#8230; et croyez sur paroles un gars qui est un panier perc&#233; de premi&#232;re.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tout ça c'est de la belle théorie, et tu ne semble pas avoir idée de ce que ça peut impliquer dans les faits. Les conséquences peuvent dépasser largement les sommes visées, et "démesurément" est donc un terme qui convient tout-à-fait dans ce cas.
> 
> De plus, concernant les biens, je ne parle pas nécessairement de la maison, mais de toutes les valeurs saisissables, à commencer par l'argent. Les meubles et le toit ne suivent que si le compte en banque n'est pas suffisamment rempli.
> 
> ...




C'est un scenario catastrophique. La demande de caution peut aussi être une garantie légitime pour celui qui met en location, et celui-ci peut aussi parfois être honnête et raisonnable. Faut peut-être pas tout mélanger et faire le part entre le principe du cautionnement et les dérives de ceux qui sont prêts (il y en aura toujours!) à tout pour profiter de ce système.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Et personnellement, je connais des propri&#233;taires qui louent des biens (les salauds !!!) et je vous d&#233;crirais bien d'autres sc&#233;nario-catastrophe dignes d'un samedi apr&#232;s-midi sur TF1 (les salauds bis !!!). Mais bon&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> C'est un scenario catastrophique. La demande de caution peut aussi être une garantie légitime pour celui qui met en location, et celui-ci peut aussi parfois être honnête et raisonnable. Faut peut-être pas tout mélanger et faire le part entre le principe du cautionnement et les dérives de ceux qui sont prêts (il y en aura toujours!) à tout pour profiter de ce système.


Tout-à-fait d'accord. C'est un scénario catastrophe, à la limite caricatural (c'est vrai que pour éviter la controverse, j'aurais dû en choisir un moins extrême et moins spectaculaire parmi les cas que je connais).

Et la caution est effectivement un moyen de garantie tout-à-fait légitime dans le cas que tu indiques.

Mais on peut raisonnablement se demander quel est le but recherché par des bailleurs qui, déjà rassurés par une garantie Loca-Pass et un emploi en CDI, réclament une caution des parents, ou par ceux qui réclament une triple caution.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juillet 2007)

Et bien pour mon exp&#233;rience, 6 appartement lou&#233;s ces 6 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, moi et mon amie *en CDI* et on nous a toujours demand&#233; la signature d'un parent cautionnaire, au cas o&#249;.... peu importe, l'agence ou la ville...

Et le loyer ne d&#233;passait pas 33&#37; de nos revenus communs (25% environ) et on a toujours pay&#233;s nos loyers.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323828 a dit:
			
		

> Ah nous y sommes !
> 
> C'est peut-être même là que c'est le pire !!!! C'est le climat lyonnais ça, sûrement. Dès la naissance, les petits qui plus tard seront propriétaires ou agents immobiliers sont détecté aux dents qu'il faut leur limer à partir de la deuxième heure



Sur Lyon oui c'est la merde ... Mais à 20 kilomètres de là, toujours dans la COURLY (donc bus au bas de la porte) nous avons loués un appart et la proprio ne nous a pas demandé la caution des parents ! 
De bas loyers, sans caution parentale, près de Lyon ça existe


----------



## Nexka (6 Juillet 2007)

Bon ben il achéte le fiston? Tout va bien alors? Ya pas besoin de se porter garant pour un prét? Si il arrive pas à payer ses échéances il sera le seul responsable! La maman n'aura pas l'obligation de venir l'aider, c'est cool tout ça.... 

Mais tu as raison Bobby de te méfier, on sait jamais avec les enfants, j'en connais qui ont réclamé à leur parents la totalité des allocations qu'ils ont perçus en leur nom   
Sales gosses!


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Bon ben il achéte le fiston? Tout va bien alors? Ya pas besoin de se porter garant pour un prét? Si il arrive pas à payer ses échéances il sera le seul responsable! La maman n'aura pas l'obligation de venir l'aider, c'est cool tout ça....
> 
> Mais tu as raison Bobby de te méfier, on sait jamais avec les enfants, j'en connais qui ont réclamé à leur parents la totalité des allocations qu'ils ont perçus en leur nom
> Sales gosses!




Faut creuser  je suis sur que je pourrais trouver quelque chose à réclamer


----------

